# HAIX BOOTS- any feedback or reviews?



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 13, 2010)

HAIX is primarily known for their firefighters' boots ("Haix Is For Heroes") but I'm also interested to know if anyone has experience with them in more general roles. I'm no hero, but am thinking of buying a pair, probably GSG9s, out of my own pocket and I want to make sure that would be a good thing.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 20, 2010)

OK, firemen like the ones made for... ummm... fighting fires, duh, but as far as the other models go- if no one on this forum has an opinion there are no opinions to be had. I'm off into unknown territory, a Lewis and Clark thing involving $300....


----------



## stoddy9311 (Sep 20, 2010)

we get issued haix boots, and i would say they are pretty good, we get a choice between danner, haix and another i cannot remember. i wear my haix on patrol in summer, and the danners in winter, but i have worn boots since the age of 16, when i joined the army, and have worn all types.

now i am a cop, i can honestly say that the haix boots are good, and under rated. saying that, i am not fussy, and as they cost me nothing, i can't complain.


----------



## 1301 (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually I have a pair Haix GSG9s and to sum it up : :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I can't give you any reliable long term feedback because I bought them only about 2 years ago but I'm sure that I'll buying more shoes/boots from Haix:
-Top Quality (at least comparable to great brands like meindl, lowa ..)
-great to wear (ok, be aware that they are some kind of combat boots and no sneakers, but they're also great hiking boots, perfect for everyday use unless you have to wear a suit, you can march through feet deep snow and your feet always feel warm, but they are also comfortable to wear during the summer .. I wouldn't choose them for a trip to a desert though)
- they came up with a great system to fasten the bootlaces in a few seconds on the GSG9

As you can see I'm very pleased with mine.
Another proof of their quality is their very good reputation where I live (Germany).
Almost every firefighter wears haix boot, most of the paramedics (I know that because I've worked with a lot of them) and I was told that the police wears haix too.
Oh, forgot to mention that the German Army also uses Haix boots.

So, think of them as in the " surefire-league-of-heavy-duty-foot-wear ".

You won't regret buying them but of course it depends on your needs which model you should choose.

sorry for any mistakes. I'm pretty tired so my english is even worse than usual . :tired:


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Sep 22, 2010)

Since I did go ahead and order some GSG9s, I'm glad to see the favourable reviews. The ones I ordered are the pre-2010 version, which are seriously on sale on the Haix website. One reason I like Haix is that for a US company they make a wide fit- if they're used so widely in Germany that would explain it. For some reason, Americans tend to have narrower feet than the rest of the world.

BTW: excellent English from the German gentleman; you are too modest. Is the trade name pronounced "HIKES" in Germany as well? Nobody I know was getting it right until I listened to their voicemail from the US.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Oct 12, 2010)

Having worn the Haix arould for a while now, I can state they're great. The previous-version GSG9s that I bought have a lot of external hardware in the terms of the swing-out rings comprising the lacing system- these would cause trouble in some tactical situations because the more there is to catch on things, including the laces of the other boot, there more there is to trip one up. For general use however, these are among the finest leather boots I've ever worn and *if you're sure of your size*, the Haix discontinued web page is the way to go.

Here endth the lesson. I'm posting this because more than a few friends told me mail order boots wouldn't work out.


----------



## Crst28 (May 20, 2011)

2 1/2 years ago I was scheduled for my 3rd foot surgery (plantar fasciitis and heel spurs). 2 months prior to surgery I purchased a pair of Haix boots. When I went to my pre-operative visit, I told my Dr that I was feeling a bit better and wanted to postpone surgery. Like I said that was 2 1/2 years ago and I have NO issues with pain. I know that is 100% because of the Haix boots

Before previous surgeries on my left foot I had orthotics and cortisone shots. I don't use orthotics anymore and never had cortisone in my right foot (that is the one I had surgery scheduled). I can't say enough good about these boots!


----------

